# Angeln an der Maas



## Peter 3679 (6. Januar 2007)

Schönen guten Tag. Bin neu im Forum und wollte allen mal guten Tag sagen.Ich wohne in Stolberg bei Aachen. Ich war heute das erste mal mit 2 Freunden an der Maas in Maastricht zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander. Unser Problem war das wir absolut nicht wußten wo wir Angeln sollten. Anfangs waren wir an der Schleuse in Borgharen, da die Maas aber im moment viel Wasser führt, war Angeln fast unmöglich. Danach sind wir planlos durch Maastricht gefahren um nach geeigneten Plätzen zu suchen, wovon wir wenige fanden, da keiner von uns sich in Maastricht auskennt. Außer einem sehr schönen Schuppenkarpfen, den mein Kumpel durch Zufall mit einem Wobbler in der Rückenflosse gehakt hatte, hatten wir keinen einzigen Biss.Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wo man in der Gegend rund um Maastricht oder irgendwo anders an der Maas ( so bis 70 km um Aachen rum) schön Spinnfischen und mit Köderfischen auf Hecht und Zander gehen kann? Auch auf Karpfen möchten wir bald mal gehen. Schön wäre auch ein See dort in der Nähe in dem man Angeln darf und eventuell ein paar Ködertipps. Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß
                            Peter


----------



## Der_Monty (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Board #h 

Um Roermond hast Du die Maasplassen, einfach mal in der Suche eingeben, da wirst Du viele hilfreiche Tipps finden zum Zanderangeln. Maastricht kenne ich mich nicht so aus, aber ich denke, dass die Meisten aus dem Raum AC hier um Roermond ihr Glück vom Ufer aus versuchen.

Schau einfach mal, wenn dann noch Fragen sind, wir helfen gerne weiter |supergri 

Gruß.


----------



## Peter 3679 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Spinnfischen ist für mich absolut neues Terain. Und an der Maas war Ich auch noch nie. Die letzten 6 Jahre war Ich fast nur mit der Fliegenrute in meinem Vereinsgewässer, der Rur unterwegs. Die Mitgliedschaft im Verein musste Ich leider kündigen, weil Ich aus beruflichen Gründen umziehen musste, und sich der recht hohe Jahresbeitrag nicht mehr gelohnt hat.


Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

yo!

habe in maastricht studiert und meine ersten würfe auch genau da gemacht! rumfahren und suchen habe ich bis zum verzweifeln auch gemacht...aber hier und da findet man immer was. einfach mal an der maas richtung eijsden fahren. da gibts an der landstrasse immer mal wieder ein parkplatz, von dem du auf die hafenbecken gehen kannst. wenn du alle papiere hast sind da n paar gute stellen. muss leider jetzt weg, aber ich kann dir bei zeiten mal n bissl mehr erzählen.
cheers,

mike


----------



## Carlitos (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

hi 
ich kann dir auch Roermond wärmstens ans herz legen ; )
bin auch am anfang planlos durch maastricht gefahren obwohl es dort viele gute plätze geben soll habe ich nur steile hänge gefunden wo man sich ohne anzustrengen die haxen brechen kann : D
aber mal im ernst in roermond lässt es sich wunderbar angeln, auch sehr erfolgreich. brassen fängt man am besten direkt an der maas, garnicht weit vom ufer mit futterkorb habe ich die besten erfahrungen gemacht, also bin noch nie ohne fisch nach hause gefahren. beim twistern war ich aber nur im sommer früh morgens richtig erfolgreich, aber einen schönen barsch oder zander lässt sich immer mal auf einen schönen drill ein
also viel glück
ach ja beim angeln auf brassen habe ich einen schönen spiegelkarpfen gefangen, war aber sonst noch nie erfolgreich wenn ich mit boilies geangelt hab.


----------



## Roofblei (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

dag Peter 

Was das angeln in Maastricht angeht solltest du dir vorher 
im klaren sein das du dafür eine Maastricht Vergunning brauchst
( VVM ) bekommst du im Laden Flamingo.Dort bekommst du gegen extra Kosten auch die Maasplaatsen Vergunning womit 
du auch z.B an der Clauszentrale dein Glück versuchen kannst.
Auf jeden Fall immer gut in der Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren 
schauen wo und unter welchen bedingungen du deinen Angelsport ausführen kannst ,ansonsten kann es bei einer Kontrolle teuer werden.

Viele Grüsse Roofblei


----------



## adeev (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo, 
alle notwendigen Papiere mit einer Karte, wo die Angelplätze verzeichnet sind, bekommst du gegen einwenig Kleingeld  in einem Fischladen im Maastricht. Ich kenne nicht den Namen, ich kann aber dir sagen wie du dahin kommst. 

Also:
Wenn du aus Aachen Richtung Maastricht fährst, landest du irgendwann an der Ampel. Der Autobann geht zu Ende und dort steht eine Ampel. Nicht zu übersehen, dort staut sich immer. An der Ampel fährst du rechts und dann erste Ampel wieder rechts.  Nach ca. 500 Meter kommt eine Bushaltestelle auf der rechten Seite. Diese Stelle ist leicht zu verfehlen. An dieser Stelle fährst du rechte Spur immer gerade aus. Nach ca.100 Meter auf der rechten Seite ist das Angelgeschäft. Dort bekommst du die notwendige Information.

  Soviel ich weiß ist im Raum Maastricht darf man keine fische mitnehmen. Also fangen und schön wieder freilassen. Den größten Zander, den ich in der Maas gefangen habe, war 4,8 Kilo. Ich weiß nicht wie es den anderen geht, vielleicht habe ich einfach kein Glück mehr, aber Im Raum Maastricht bin ich schon sehr oft ohne eine Fisch gefangen zu haben, nach hause gefahren. Dieses Jahr bin ich auf Belgium umgestiegen. Mal schauen….


----------

